# Concentrates that GUNK up coils!!



## Chukin'Vape (6/10/16)

Every person that DIY's their own juices, have been faced with this reality. You buy a new concentrate, to test it out in your mixes or build a new flavour - and voila, after 24 hours it looks like someone took a dump on your new set of Aliens / Claptons / Wire ect.

..... and you're like



Lets list the concentrates that are causing this...... And if there are any specific juices or recipes out there that are also a key culprit..... add them..

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 6ghost9 (6/10/16)

Anything with sweetener in it...

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Chukin'Vape (6/10/16)

6ghost9 said:


> Anything with sweetener in it...


Yup sucrose is the main culprit - for instance I have had trouble with :

Yellow Cake (FW) and Cookie Butter (FW)

Have you found this?


----------



## huffnpuff (6/10/16)

All natural extracts, especially tobacco.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Chukin'Vape (6/10/16)

huffnpuff said:


> All natural extracts, especially tobacco.


Im really trying my best to be all zen about it, but seriously - cant even. So the best thing is just to get a list together of possible red flags and try avoid them. 

So stuff like Sweet Cream (TFA, CAP, FW) is also a potential risk?? I haven't mixed vaped these on their own - they always form part of my dessert mixes, so I wonder....???


----------



## RichJB (6/10/16)

FA Cocoa, FA Chocolate, FA Irish Cream for starters. Probably most chocolates although I'm not sure about TFA's Clear version. Enyawreklaw warns in advance that his Crooks & Creams is a coil-killer. I guess a combo of Cap Chocolate Fudge Brownie, Inawera Milk Chocolate and Sucralose will do that to you. 

I don't particularly avoid coil-killers. It costs what, a buck or two, to re-coil? I don't think I'd use these flavours with commercial coils, though.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Chukin'Vape (6/10/16)

RichJB said:


> FA Cocoa, FA Chocolate, FA Irish Cream for starters. Probably most chocolates although I'm not sure about TFA's Clear version. Enyawreklaw warns in advance that his Crooks & Creams is a coil-killer. I guess a combo of Cap Chocolate Fudge Brownie, Inawera Milk Chocolate and Sucralose will do that to you.
> 
> I don't particularly avoid coil-killers. It costs what, a buck or two, to re-coil? I don't think I'd use these flavours with commercial coils, though.


Thanks for this - building a list, I agree its a total first world problem. I love building, but every 24 hours is a bit much - I'm going to edit my post to include recipe's also. Thanks for your contribution!!


----------



## Atsbitscrisp (6/10/16)

Sweetener is a killer in my books. The coils are cleanable, I hate having to wick every 2 days. "Bacon don't grow out in the fields, ya know?" Oh wait........

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------

